# Pearson compound bow?



## byrdman*2010 (Aug 7, 2010)

I picked up a pearson maverick compound bow, model number 7551. Anyone had or have one of these? Or would anyone have any information on it or know where I might get some information? Also looking for cable and string suggestions and guidance on how to replace them.Thanks


----------



## byrdman*2010 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Pearon bow?*

Here is a couple of more pics. Maybe these will help.


----------

